# Camping Santillana del Mar



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we are off on our long awaited six month tour at the end of march, arriving in Santander. we are looking for a campsite not too far away from the port, to acclimatise. anyone stayed at the site in the title?
we found it in the CC caravan europe book and it sounds ok but warns of 'possible itinerants'
anyone have any experience of the site, or suggestions for somewhere better?


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

I visited Santillana last year and you can stay in the car park for 1 night. Ask at the tourist info.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We've stayed there in late August/early Sept a few years ago, half the campsite was shut as it was late season for them. Super location with just a short walk into the village and lots of cheap homely food establishments very good value. No itinerants around then, campsite ok but not brill.

Its also close to the Altimira caves

cheers alan


----------



## Blatter (Mar 23, 2010)

If you can make it a bit further along the coast to the west, there is a good campsite in the ACSI book (Page 705) called El Helguero at Ruiloba. We stayed there recently for a couple of nights over the Easter weekend and despite them not speaking much English (Nor us, much Spanish) we were made very welcome. The facilities were pretty good as well.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

We've stayed at Santillana del Mar and had no problems. As said above, village is nice with good value restaurants.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at the campsite at Santillana del Mar at the beginning of January this year. It was officially closed (though it says all-year in the book we had) but the very friendly and helpful man in charge opened the gates for us and a couple of caravanners and we overnighted, for free, with electricity, water, drainage and chemical toilet disposal and use of the restaurant loos.

There is no hard standing if it is wet but, because there were only 3 of us, we were fine on the internal road.

As said above; a lovely village and we were lucky enough to arrive in time for the Epiphany celebrations in the village.

It's an easy drive from Santander and no problems with navigation once there.

G


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar*

Had 3 days there mid Feb. this year. It rained so hard I hardly left the M/H  As the pitches are grass & there is a 2" kerb around the roads, make sure you have means to get off the pitch or you will have problems if wet.
Only pizzas, bottled beer & coffee available in the cafe then.
Convenient for Santander, but I would look elsewhere.
Never got to see the town :!: 
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar*

Had 3 days there mid Feb. this year. It rained so hard I hardly left the M/H  As the pitches are grass & there is a 2" kerb around the roads, make sure you have means to get off the pitch or you will have problems if wet.
Only pizzas, bottled beer & coffee available in the cafe then.
Convenient for Santander, but I would look elsewhere.
Never got to see the town :!: 
Forrester.


----------

